# kitchen worktop



## uktull (May 14, 2009)

hi ,is it possible to join kitchen worktops with a 1/4 inch bit,as i have a bosch router but only has 1/4 chuck
thanks davy


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

uktull said:


> hi ,is it possible to join kitchen worktops with a 1/4 inch bit,as i have a bosch router but only has 1/4 chuck
> thanks davy


It sure is. In fact a lot of installers use a trim (palm) router with a 1/4" collet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Davy, which model Bosch do you have? And please fill out your profile!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm surprised at this as I've only ever seen 50mm and 65mm kitchen worktop sets with 1/2" shanks. 1/4" ones would be very whippy.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Davy and welcome to the forum. 

When you say "join kitchen worktops" do you mean the tight joint connectors and the slots that accommodate the connector? I am taking the tops for my shop in the basement apart and have the attached pics. You can see the half dumb bell slots, these accommodated the tight joint connector (don't have one to show, but it looked like a threaded rod with a heavy "bar" and nut on each end, these were used to pull the joint tight from the bottom, thus "tight joint” When done properly the joint was almost invisible depending upon the laminate used.

This top was intended to have biscuits and the tight joints. It would have been glued up in the field at time of installation. It ended up not being used at the job site and instead of tossing it like so often happened I got hold of it from my installer. 

My question is, are you talking about routering (us that a word?) the area for the tight joint connector, if so a 1/4" shank bit would work just fine. If you are talking something else just disregard all this unless you might want to use it in the future. BTW the connectors are available at HD and such. This is how almost all commercial top are put together, or at least they were a couple of years ago.



uktull said:


> hi ,is it possible to join kitchen worktops with a 1/4 inch bit,as i have a bosch router but only has 1/4 chuck
> thanks davy


----------



## uktull (May 14, 2009)

i have a bosch GOF 900 ACE ROUTER, i would like to use one of the jigs made for kitchen worktops,to make a neat joint between the 2 worktops,as using a saw you dont get it a neat finish.and i dont know if i can get a 14 bit long enough.
thanks davy


----------



## uktull (May 14, 2009)

i have a bosch GOF 900 ACE ROUTER, i would like to use one of the jigs made for kitchen worktops,to make a neat joint between the 2 worktops,as using a saw you dont get it a neat finish.and i dont know if i can get a 14 bit long enough.
thanks davy


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Davy.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure you can. Most countertops are 3/4" thickeness, some being 1". What you want to get is a 1/4" shank patterning bit that is 1" along the cutting surface. Here is one: Pattern Flush Trim Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools. It really doesn't matter if the bearing is on the top or bottom. Attach a straight edge along the bottom or top of the countertop (same as your bearing), allowing for how much you need to cut, and cut the top along the straight edge. Don't try to hog out more than 1/8" in one pass and you should be golden.


----------



## otteyos (Jun 26, 2010)

no! I would not use a 1/4 bit, its not strong enough to trim 40mm x 1mm in one sweep of laminated chipboard, to get a clean professional joint, I use 1 12.5 bit on each kitchen and sometimes that is to much for the cutter, work safe and hire the right size machine and cutter, or pay someone that specialise in cutting worktops


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey otteyos, Welcome to the forums. Glad to have you as a member. Tell us about yourself.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

uktull said:


> i have a bosch GOF 900 ACE ROUTER, i would like to use one of the jigs made for kitchen worktops,to make a neat joint between the 2 worktops,as using a saw you dont get it a neat finish.and i dont know if i can get a 14 bit long enough.
> thanks davy


Hi davy - Sure thing, depending on how thick the counter top is. 
Here are some that should handle the job. If you get one of these, check it very carefully. As a general rule, the bits from this place have been very good but I have had issues with two of his flush trim bits where the bearing has not been concentric to the bit...... make for such a shaking. No problem with him replacing them though.
Good Luck 
Oh yeah, that is a uk URL.


----------

